# Pre-amp con ECC81 de bajo voltaje



## Eugeni (Mar 29, 2009)

Quiero hacer un pre amplificador de audio a válvulas que trabaje con ECC81 a bajo voltaje, ya que son un tipo de válvulas que trabajan bien a bajo voltaje. Quiero trabajar con 12.6 V en el filamento y 24 en el ánodo.

Me gustaría encontrar algún circuito de  pre-amp para poder construirlo o, mucho  mejor,  algunos pasos para poder diseñarlo con esos voltajes específicos, ya que solo encuentro circuitos que trabajan con mas de 250 V en el ánodo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## rash (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola, puedes mirar por aquí...

http://www.fa-schmidt.de/YAHA/index.htm

http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/bbs/zboard.php?id=diy_sijosae&no=207

http://www.audioton.republika.pl/buforek.html


saludos


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

Muy amable! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

Son geniales los links que me pasaste! 
Pero, tu crees que podre tener suficiente nivel de señal para que llegue al amp-stage? Gracias


----------



## rash (Mar 30, 2009)

Depende de las características de entrada de tu etapa de potencia, pero en principio te podrían valer...

te paso un esquema que tenía en el cajón desastre... la 12AX7 es la ECC83

...saludos


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

Yo quiero tu cajón desastre! Muchas gracias!

Si si..pensé en poner una 12AX7..ya que tiene mas ganancia...pero lei que era más linear a bajos voltajes la 12AT7...bueno si a eso se le puede llamar "más linear" .


Mi proyecto consiste en el pre-amp a válvulas de bajo voltaje( mi tutor tiene miedo que trabaje a altos voltajes), después una etapa ecualizadora con filtros activos Linkwitz-Riley, un tercer bloque con un delay analógico y un reverb...y finalmente la etapa amplificadora con MOSFET!


Espero la amplitud no se queda corta! 


Muchas gracias, me has sido de mucha ayuda!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 30, 2009)

AH! es una pre-amp estereo nO? Per estoy pensando que podria poner dos válvulas en serie para aumentar la ganancia (mu)! Que te parece?

Gracias!


----------



## rash (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola, existen otros tipos de válvulas que se diseñan para funcionar con tensón de placa de 12V como la 12AE6A por ejemplo y las que trabajan con tensión de placa entre 12 y 30V como la ECC86 (6GM8)... otra que se puede utilizar es la ECC88... estas válvulas se consiguen fácilmente por ebay...
 te dejo los datasheet de dichas válvulas para que veas las características técnicas y te adjunto alguno esquemas de preamplificador con estas válvulas... bueno espero te sirva...

...saludos


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 31, 2009)

Genial! Seconsiguen buenos resultados en el mundo del audio a bajos voltajes con estas válvulas?

SI trabajan mejor que cualquier ECC81 las podria mirar!


Muchas gracias!


----------



## kloinster (May 15, 2009)

Hola queria saber si para un pre en vez de usar la valvula ECC86(6GM8) se puede utilizar la 6CG8A?
Saludos


----------



## bieber45 (Jun 7, 2009)

.fijate este pre, el que tiene control de tonos yo lo arme y es un caño a 40 volts.a la fuente no le des bolilla

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3045/bassman1valvelovpre1y2.jpg
.
.
.
.la fuente que use es esta, que parte de 9 volt
.
YouTube - Valvamp 3
.
.
el conjunto funciona muy bien y son bajisimos voltajes


----------



## fafa83 (May 1, 2016)

bieber45 dijo:


> .fijate este pre, el que tiene control de tonos yo lo arme y es un caño a 40 volts.a la fuente no le des bolilla
> 
> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3045/bassman1valvelovpre1y2.jpg
> .
> ...



Hola refloto, con esos 40 volt se pueden conectar a una tarjeta de sonido de pc?


----------

